# Tell us about your culture/lifestyle



## Creepy Kecleon (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is suppose to be in the game section or not but it doesn't really matter does it? :P

So yeah, ask a question, the next poster is required to answer and ask a question of his own to the poster above.

Yeah. I know it's an awkward idea for a forum game. I just came up with the idea when I realized many people generally don't know what and where Bahrain is, and if they have an 'idea', it's usually far away from reality and sounds something like Saudi Arabia and Afghanistan combined. All I want to say now, as free information provided before anyone even asks is this:



> 1. It is one of the most liberal States in the region.
> 2. Here women enjoy freedom at all levels - you will see women taxi/cab drivers!
> 3. Women here dress modestly while others dress barely!
> 4. The Emir of Bahrain appointed non-Muslims and women to the Consultative Council -... one of whom is a Christian - and a Jewish business man!!!
> ...


Plus, this;
http://www.forbes.com/2009/11/30/wo...ies-lifestyle-travel-canada-bahrain-hsbc.html

Currently the world's number one 'friendliest country'.

and the one that makes me enjoy living here most...
http://www.askmen.com/top_10/travel/top-10-sin-cities.html

8th most sinful city in the world. :P According to these lists only ofc., but if you'd ask me they are honest enough.

*EDIT: Can someone move this to the Misc section please?*


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Ask a question about the previous poster's country/city/lifestyle*

Okay, seriously.

Nice idea, bad implementation. I suggest a culture thread in the Misc. Section, or something. And I don't really get the point of the random facts about Bahrain. Many people all over the world have absolutely no idea what's it like in another countries. The only way to do so would be to either live there or have a knowledgeable acquaintance who has lived there for a considerable amount of time, in my opinion internet tid-bits aren't quite that helpful. Now, I've noticed how you've tried to bring out your country in positive light, and though there's nothing wrong with that, but saying that it is in top 10 of most hospitable list etc. isn't enough, for showing people what kind of a lifestyle you indulge in. Different people are found in different places, and culture and a trillion other factors all affect the lives of all the people living there. For instance, the stereotype here for an American person is that they generally have way too much money and are indifferent and callous. And I'm putting it the kind way. Even though, in real life, not every American is like that, most are struggling to just get through their own lives, some are ranchers, some are million-dollar executives and others simple farm-hands, more or less like in any other nation.

Another thing is that I fail to see how _most_ of your points justify Bahrain being a nice nation. I'm not questioning the country, just that what these points are trying to prove. So let's do this in the order you posted.

1. No problem that I see here. Most liberal. Kay.
2. So what, women are chained everywhere else? Women don't necessarily receive the best treatment everywhere, but freedom for women doesn't take Bahrain into a minority.
3. And that's a good thing how?
4. And elsewhere Jews, women and Christians are butchered, eh?
5. More freedom for women. Again, this doesn't make Bahrain special.
6 & 7. I don't see how being an ally of USA makes a country awesome. Unless USA issued a 'you are either with us or against us' statement in which case there would only be allies of USA and all other nations which would be, perhaps unfairly to some, labelled terrorist nations.
8. And that is a good thing, _how?_
9. So does Britain. And so do I! Surprise surprise!
10. Jewish, woman and USA all in one. A triple combo. I suppose a male Muslim ambassador to Iran would then be a bad thing?
11. And so are most other nations. And so do most other nations. And how is one supposed to pray if Night Club music disturbs the church. Or did I get this one wrong???
12. Hooray for dirt tracks and mules in all other locations in the world.

I got nothing against you, Bahrain, USA or anybody else. It's just that excessive liberality and USAnism don't necessarily make a nation better or supreme than others.

[Dr Frank's official longest post evah]


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Ask a question about the previous poster's country/city/lifestyle*



> Another thing is that I fail to see how _most_ of your points justify Bahrain being a nice nation. I'm not questioning the country, just that what these points are trying to prove. So let's do this in the order you posted.





> It's just that excessive liberality and USAnism don't necessarily make a nation better or supreme than others.


I didn't think CreepyKecleon was trying to say how great Bahrain was, more that 'this is some stuff about Bahrain'. I mean, _I_ thought that Bahrain was somewhere near Indonesia (sorry, I've never been great shakes at geography). To me, it also doesn't look like you've contributed much more than saying 'well that's not _special _or anything' about every single point and just shot him down, pretty much. o.O I don't see what anyone else or even you has to gain from this, it just looks to me like you're being an ass. 

I think this would be a good idea for a thread! but yeah perhaps not in forum games I suppose. I'd like to hear about Bahrain more. c:


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Ask a question about the previous poster's country/city/lifestyle*



ultraviolet said:


> I think this would be a good idea for a thread! but yeah perhaps not in forum games I suppose. *I'd like to hear about Bahrain more.* c:


_Exactly._ That is exactly what I was trying to achieve, somehow, by writing long and painfully, that _this doesn't solely has to be about Bahrain!_ I don't see why any of those places like Java, or Kazakhstan, or any other strange sounding unheard places get to be heard or listened to, other than that we don't have Javanese or Kazakhs or whatever in the forum.




ultraviolet said:


> I didn't think CreepyKecleon was trying to say how great Bahrain was, more that 'this is some stuff about Bahrain'. I mean, _I_ thought that Bahrain was somewhere near Indonesia (sorry, I've never been great shakes at geography). To me, it also doesn't look like you've contributed much more than saying 'well that's not _special _or anything' about every single point and just shot him down, pretty much. o.O I don't see what anyone else or even you has to gain from this, it just looks to me like you're being an ass.


And again, there isn't anything special about places, except the people, again, in my opinion. I certainly wasn't impressed, or revolted, by what CreepyKecleon wrote. One thing I will acknowledge that my previous post did sound a bit as though I opposed CK saying that Bahrain was great, and I apologise for that, since that wasn't my intention, which still remains unclear. And also, I don't post only get a _gain_ from posting. I must lose too. If I didn't want to offend anybody, which I don't, I wouldn't sign up but sometimes I have to stand up to something which seems wrong, even if only to my insane self.

I better get out of here, before the inevitable happens.


----------



## Creepy Kecleon (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Ask a question about the previous poster's country/city/lifestyle*



Dr Frank said:


> [Dr Frank's official longest post evah]


Why all the philosophy over some expression by a guy about where he lives? Yes. Everything I listed is a useful because as we all know, Arabic countries are currently being stereotyped to be some of the most _barbaric places_ in the world. With barbaric people, following a barbaric religion. Controlled by a barbaric government. Where women don't have freedom, where people are intolerant towards Jews and Christians. This list shows that these claims are exactly the opposite and that Bahrain (and most Arabic countries) are not too different from where _you_ live. You seem to compare the UK a lot with Bahrain in your list of 'why so special?' and that's _exactly_ the purpose of the list. I didn't write it, an American friend did for his fellow Americans on his Facebook.



> 4. And elsewhere Jews, women and Christians are butchered, eh?


Guess what? Many, many people actually BELIEVE that Christians, Jews, and women are butchered where I live. Many believe that women are chained here as well. Many believe that Bahrain and all Arabic countries are biggest enemies to the United States in the world, with nothing but dreams to destroy them when they are in fact (Sadly to many) some of the biggest allies the US has (ex; Saudi Arabia), many believe that churches don't exist in the Arab World, only mosques. Many believe that Arab CHRISTIANS don't exist in the Arab World. Nightclubs? A total sin, that would immediately be destroyed by the government if anyone builds those in Arabic countries.

I suggest you watch Fox News, CNN, and many other American media sources to see what's the general view given off about the Arab world is. What many people across the world believe. This list, and the description given is in response to those misconception and misunderstanding for those who believe in them. If you don't believe in the misconception, then obviously, this list is not for you. This isn't me all being patriotic and childish on "how great Bahrain is!". This is just me clarifying that where I live is not horrible, same goes with the society, and the government (Whose treatment of civilians usually leads to how civilians behave) as well. 

Anyway, I honestly don't appreciate it when a simple topic is made and someone jumps in turning it into a philosophical discussion, if I want to talk philosophically, I would, but obviously, this isn't the purpose of the topic. It's just to give people understanding on what kind of place we live in. Our lifestyles, in our town or country, basically. and I didn't make this topic to learn anything from you. Overall. Except what this topic suggests.

Just like it would be rude, awkward, and every other word that fits here to do this irl to someone who's simply giving an explanation of where he lives, it also applies to how you talk to people online.



> isn't enough, for showing people what kind of a lifestyle you indulge in.


Exactly what this topic is here for. Ask me questions. I'll let you know. It's the Internet, there's no way I can get you to travel all the way to my country from here. But another useful way to know about a country (and it's society) is to talk to a person who lives there. Though he doesn't represent everyone in the country, obviously, he can provide you with information on what it's like for him to live here all his life.



> It's just that excessive liberality and USAnism don't necessarily make a nation better or supreme than others.


In my personal opinion, it's a country's safety that determines whether it's 'better' than other nations or not. Or one of the things that do. Which makes me glad to personally live in one of the countries with the least crime rates in the world :P Just a piece of info, don't take it too philosophically.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Ask a question about the previous poster's country/city/lifestyle*



> that _this doesn't solely has to be about Bahrain!_


... the thread never _was _soley about bahrain, the thread is entitled 'ask a question about the previous poster's counrty/etc', not 'this is about bahrain'. If I had posted next I would have asked something, and then whoever after me (hopefully) would have asked something about australia. The reason why it started about bahrain is because CK posted first and obviously wanted to tell people something about bahrain because lots of people (like myself) don't know anything about bahrain to start with. If I'd started the thread and made this list of stuff about western australia, would you have had a go at me? I mean if you don't like the idea of the thread then don't support it by posting in it. 

it seems you've just made conflict out of... nothing. o.O

I still think this would be better as a misc. discussion thread, though.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Ask a question about the previous poster's country/city/lifestyle*

Kay, kay, first of all I got a wee bit too passionate about this. Secondly:



Creepy Kecleon said:


> I suggest you watch Fox News, CNN, and many other American media sources to see what's the general view given off about the Arab world is. What many people across the world believe. This list, and the description given is in response to those misconception and misunderstanding for those who believe in them. If you don't believe in the misconception, then obviously, this list is not for you. This isn't me all being patriotic and childish on "how great Bahrain is!". This is just me clarifying that where I live is not horrible, same goes with the society, and the government (Whose treatment of civilians usually leads to how civilians behave) as well.


What you just said, er, wrote, is absolutely right, and I apologise.




Creepy Kecleon said:


> *Anyway, I honestly don't appreciate it when a simple topic is made and someone jumps in turning it into a philosophical discussion*, if I want to talk philosophically, I would, but obviously, this isn't the purpose of the topic. It's just to give people understanding on what kind of place we live in. Our lifestyles, in our town or country, basically. and I didn't make this topic to learn anything from you. Overall. Except what this topic suggests.


That's what I tried to do, without success.




Creepy Kecleon said:


> In my personal opinion, it's a country's safety that determines whether it's 'better' than other nations or not. Or one of the things that do. Which makes me glad to personally live in one of the countries with the least crime rates in the world :P Just a piece of info, don't take it too philosophically.


Then that makes my country horrible, thus the reason I live in IP.

And I'm really sorry for turning the game into a wall of text. And this is making my head hurt, so no more.


----------

